# Local 970 votes to merge with Local 48



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Damn! That's gonna be a mega-local. They'll monopolize the Northwest.

It's just a matter of time before my local gets jammed in with some other one. Probably 280 >=(


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Damn! That's gonna be a mega-local. They'll monopolize the Northwest.
> 
> It's just a matter of time before my local gets jammed in with some other one. Probably 280 >=(


I think it is a good thing personally. Excellent training center. I think it will open a lot of doors for our members and contractors.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I cant remember what local we were before merging with 191, but it opened up allot of area and options for everyone involved:thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I think it is a good thing personally. Excellent training center. I think it will open a lot of doors for our members and contractors.


How big is 970?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> How big is 970?



We only have about 160 members.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

From what I here, 48 is a good, strong local.
I hope the merger works out well for all, because they rarely do.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

L


slickvic277 said:


> From what I here, 48 is a good, strong local.
> I hope the merger works out well for all, because they rarely do.


I seem to remember 4000 members.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> L
> 
> I seem to remember 4000 members.


????????


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> We only have about 160 members.


Sounds just about like my local. Small but determined


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wonder how they merge the books? And when is that Intel job really going to kick off?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Wonder how they merge the books? And when is that Intel job really going to kick off?


Not sure on the book merge yet. There have been daily calls for various contractors for work at Intel.


----------



## RunningMan (Sep 24, 2011)

My wife and I were thinking about moving to the Portland area. I wonder how this will affect my ability to work. I'll have to sign the books as a traveler for 5 years before I can switch memberships.


----------

